# Orion - Juice Reviews



## Hooked (30/7/18)

*Orion - Meteorite


*​
@Michael

Local juice
Purchased from: Vape King
Price: R130 / 30ml

Flavour Description: 
"A warm cappuccino with a touch of vanilla"

VG/PG: 80/20
Nic: 3mg
Mod: iJust 3
Coil: Commercial - Kanthal Net and Multihole HW-M 0.15 ohm
Watts: 80W

My comments:

The flavour description should be reversed. This is a warm vanilla with a touch of cappuccino. “A touch” is an exaggeration, as the coffee flavour is barely discernable. The vanilla isn’t even a good vanilla – the extreme sweetness overrides the subtle taste of a good vanilla. Sorry, Orion, but this one just didn’t make the mark.

Would I buy this juice again: No

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 3


----------

